# Cold hands and feet



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

My 3 yr old DD recently came through a 'flu which lasted 7 days.

Before that she always used to have warmer than normal hands and feet ( warmer than me certainly and equal to my DH who has warm hands and feet). I always knew that toddlers are/need to be generally warmer than adults most of the time..

Since the illness (past 4 days) her hands and feet have been rather cold to the touch. What should I suspect? Anemia? Something else?

Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## lovetoski (Nov 25, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I'm also curious about what others may think as my son always has cold hands and feet too. It's been that way for many months now and I too have wondered if there is anything to be concerned about. I haven't been too worried but now that I've seen your post Blessed_Mom it's got me thinking about it more!


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

We saw her ped yesterday and I voiced my concern..he didn't feel her hands were all that cold (although acknowledging that maybe I was right about her hands/feet being warmer before the 'flu episode)

He didn't have any thoughts - when I mentioned temporary anemia he agreed that after a illness some toddlers develop temporary anemia. I asked him about dosing Iron drops and he wasn't in favor of it.. rather he said I could get gummies and give her very small doses (checking for dark stools and constipation and holding back if it was too bad and continuing on for 2 weeks)

He did say that some toddlers extremities are usually cold all the time and in some cases it could signal Raynaud's and even if it were the specialists at Children's have nothing to offer except wearing mittens and socks most of the time.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

One thought is thyroid function.

Physical stress (injury and illness) and emotional stress affect cortisol levels. Cortisol hormone is needed for normal thyroid function (conversion of T3 into T4 hormone). Low T3 levels result in hypothyroid symptoms, one of which is cold hands and feet. It's just a thought. Perhaps the influenza she had effected thyroid function temporarily.


----------

